# statue of limitations question



## Ellie23 (Mar 7, 2022)

Does anyone know if the statute of limitations applies to timeshare mortgage fees? If it does apply does the SOL apply to the date one defaulted on their mortgage payment and remained in default or the date the lender last requested payment? Thank you for your help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 7, 2022)

This may help. It is about the statute of limitations in Florida, but probably similar in other states.




__





						Statute of Limitations in Mortgage Foreclosure Actions Does Not Run against Monthly Installment Payments – Saxon Gilmore
					





					www.saxongilmore.com


----------

